

Flickr Restricting Accounts for Excessive Favoriting - dotBen
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomashawk/4888033299/in/contacts/

======
dotBen
Plus they locked the thread in the help forums where people were talking about
it:

[http://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-
us/72157624591801303/pag...](http://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-
us/72157624591801303/page2/#reply72157624717362500)

Flickr just seems to be rotting in it's middle-ages at Yahoo. The community
aspect has been sucked out of it and the good people that worked there have
left.

Photos are all about community, perhaps the ultimate social object. Yahoo
isn't getting it and Facebook Photos is a blackhole for picture... the space
seems ripe for innovation.

